
Investors Are Too Scared, We'll Fix This - yegor256a
http://www.yegor256.com/2015/12/16/investors-are-too-scared.html?2015-50
======
danieltillett
Interesting idea, but I fear this is going to end in disaster. It will either
be ignored, or else it will prove so successful that you are overwhelmed. I do
give you credit for doing something new which is more important than my
opinion. I really do wish you luck.

Please make sure you write up what happened and why.

